# How we take a walk every day....



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Tink! You're going in the wrong direction!!!!!!! :smilie_tischkante: 
View attachment 87519



No Tink, I can walk Arch, thank you....just let go and walk nicely please...:blink:
View attachment 87520



Every day we have a "rough" start, but after a block or so - we're cool....no problem..:thumbsup: Then after two blocks we stop and I give them water :innocent: and than Abbey decides she needs a ride. So we walk maybe 1/2 a mile or so and then Archie is panting pretty hard so he gets a ride then too. Tink is the only one who walks the whole way :aktion033:....that's my boy :wub:.

That's it. Nothin' special, just thought I'd share it with you. OMG!!! did I get that fat???!!! :w00t::w00t:...apparently so....:blush:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, that looks like fun!! Well, maybe not!! You have a "hand" full there for sure!! I don't know how you do it!!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I bet you could get a job as a professional dog walker if you wanted to! 

So wee Ava gets to ride the whole way? And my hat's off to you chicarita...pushing/steering a stroller with one hand is a learned talent. Sometimes I walk Jett at the store for his noonish constitutional and have packages I'm taking to the post office in the stroller. I KNOW how hard it can be with one hand!! I don't know if I have the courage to try it with both Jett and Callie.:blush:

You look beautiful btw.:thumbsup:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

I'm amazed you have the time to walk them all! Such a cute picture...and you look great!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

LOL! I remember when you were debating about adopting Tink, one of the things you were worried about was walking three dogs!

Looks like you have it down to a system. :thumbsup:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I'm not even crazy about walking two together. One is always going forward while one has to stop. They alternate the starting and stopping routine so we never really get a good walk in. I'm sure all the neighbors know your crew. Not many people will walk four dogs at once.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

k/c mom said:


> Oh, that looks like fun!! Well, maybe not!! You have a "hand" full there for sure!! I don't know how you do it!!


It's really not that all that bad..after that first block or so... 



Crystal&Zoe said:


> I bet you could get a job as a professional dog walker if you wanted to!
> 
> So wee Ava gets to ride the whole way? And my hat's off to you chicarita...pushing/steering a stroller with one hand is a learned talent. Sometimes I walk Jett at the store for his noonish constitutional and have packages I'm taking to the post office in the stroller. I KNOW how hard it can be with one hand!! I don't know if I have the courage to try it with both Jett and Callie.:blush:
> 
> You look beautiful btw.:thumbsup:


yes, Ava gets to ride the whole way. She's much too small for me to watch after with the other crazy nuts - the others are much bigger and stronger and way more experienced. 



Rocky's Mom said:


> I'm amazed you have the time to walk them all! Such a cute picture...and you look great!


I try to do it every day, but some weeks it ends up being maybe 3 days a week..:blush:



Ladysmom said:


> LOL! I remember when you were debating about adopting Tink, one of the things you were worried about was walking three dogs!
> 
> Looks like you have it down to a system. :thumbsup:


I know, Marj.....I must be completely out of my mind!!!!!! Four dogs!!! :w00t: Never in my wildest dreams did I ever think I'd have FOUR dogs!!! 



revakb2 said:


> I'm not even crazy about walking two together. One is always going forward while one has to stop. They alternate the starting and stopping routine so we never really get a good walk in. I'm sure all the neighbors know your crew. Not many people will walk four dogs at once.


oh, yes, my neighbors know me well. When I moved here I only had a bichon - but everyone saw me walk her every day. Soon after they followed - now lots of people on my street have dogs. I'm the only nut with four though :blink:!!!! People within our mile walk radius know us, LOL...


----------



## Lindy (Mar 25, 2009)

Awww, Tink just jams to a different drummer. It's all good.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I'm always impressed that you walk your four together just about every day. I can barely handle my two. 

Sophie is always charging ahead and Annie just wants to lay down and do the alligator roll on everyone's lawn - needless to say she's been dragged off just a bit once or twice. 

And, you! You look beautiful as always and you always look like your having the time of your life no matter what you are doing!


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

My hat's off!!! I though I was doing good being able to manage my three! I can't imagine adding a stroller and keepin all three in one hand. As it is I still have to bribed Wedge with chicken to keep him from running off after bunnies. 

And my neighbors think I'm crazy. But .
hea6+++++ (Izzy says hello)

But hey that's a life with dogs right? I think you look fabulous. You always stand out as the beauty in the crowd when I see you in pictures, it's like a radient light that shines from inside you.


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

Wow, four at once must be an adventure! Looks like fun!!!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I love that Ava walks in her stroller - she looks just like the little princess that she is. I think you look great Pat - not the least big fat!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Pat - just add about 8 more dogs to that -- really large ones -- and you can get a job here as a dogwalker.:w00t: I can hardly control one. :brownbag:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:w00t: how do you do it:w00t: I take Matilda and B&B out and the leashes get tangled:smpullhair: your my super hero, a stroller and three dogs, wow Pat I think you deserve a:good post - perfect Hum I look at your picture and the song "Who's that Lady" comes to mind lol


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Looks like you guys have a lot of fun on walks and little Ava has such a great view


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Looks like you are having fun. You are my hero. Anyone who can walk three dogs with one hand is amazing, but then to be able to push a stroller with one hand is no simple feat either!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Looks like your having alot of fun walking the pups. I think walking 3 at once is my limit, i don't know how you do it with pushing the stroller with one hand and walking the others with the other hand. When i walk mine i sing "Go Speed Racer" and make like a little race to make it more fun.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

It's really not all that bad! Tink is a knucklehead....but if he'd just walk in a straight line....all would be perfect!!! He likes to make HUGE circles...so I must be a very good leash "handlist"....or..ummm...something like that, LOL...


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I do well to walk 2 at the same time & not hurt myself.:blush:


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I agree- that takes a lot of talent and coordination to push a stroller, walk the dogs and keep track of them - all at the same time!!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

haha. looks like miss Ava is the smartest one in the bunch  I don't know how you do it though, not easy :no2:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Pat, that looks like here when I try to walk all 3. There's always one trying to go the other way.
I think you look great in that picture and I loved sharing your walk with the A team and Tink. 
:wub:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

thanks for sharing , i push my son in the stroller and the fluff in the other hand and a kid holding on to the stroller and its hard , so i give it to u with three leashes,.. and ava well shes a princess! and u my friend are not fat !


----------



## Myah's mom (May 19, 2010)

Looks like you have them all under control. good job


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Pat, that pic with Tink going the other way is ADORABLE!!!!! OMG I love it. Your entire gang looks incredible and OMG so do you!!!! Those pictures are precious!!!


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

Wow Pat, you have your hands full! Do they ever chase birds/ squirels and end up with their leashes tangled?


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Wow, Pat!!:w00t: You do that 3-7 days a week!?! :aktion033::aktion033:

That's amazing!! I can't walk two without getting tangled up all the time!!

You look great as always! Your four babies are cute cute cute!:wub:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh very awesome!!! Tink is a silly boy!


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

Awww, you and the A Team look so cute, I'm SURE you guys stop traffic!! :wub:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

LOOOOOOOOL I SO LOVE that boy, Tink .. always makes me giggle when I see and read about him 

Pat, seems like you are managing the A Team + T walks well 

hugs
Kat


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I have to give you credit for being able to take all four out at the same time...When I take my two out, they constantly get tangled and Summer walks a little too slow for me. After awhile, I wind up holding her...maybe I need a stoller!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

Purple-peep said:


> Wow Pat, you have your hands full! Do they ever chase birds/ squirels and end up with their leashes tangled?


 omg effie is too cute !!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Hi my fellow jersey shore girl. I must start off with saying your tan is looking great! 

I love the pics of you walking all 4 fluffs! You are such a trooper. And I must say....you look so organized with all of them!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

You're a brave soul, Pat. Does Ava ever walk with them?


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Cosy said:


> You're a brave soul, Pat. Does Ava ever walk with them?


No, she's too small and they are roughians!!! Houligans!!!! :w00t:


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

lol! That looks more like work to me!  I just love your gang. :wub:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

You certainly have your hands full! Such an adorable group! :wub:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

You are a very brave woman Pat. Tink cracks me up always. What a cute little guy. All four of them are so cute. I would think you'd be all tangled up with leashes going in all directions. Good grief you DO look organized!
You look fantastic for heavens sake. I agree with Leslie. You always look like a light is shining inside. That's a great way to describe you I think. You get such joy out of everything you do.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Wow, that is no easy feat!
Hey, when you get tired, do they ever offer to push you in the stroller? 
You look great! 
Your neighbours must love seeing all your cuties.


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Love the pictures! Too cute!!!

Bravo for getting them all out on a walk together:wub:


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

That photo is way too cool, Pat! You all look fabulous!

Wow, that's a fantastic job you're doing with the stroller and the fluffs! 
Would say you're multitasking, LOL! :HistericalSmiley:

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## dex'smom (Jan 11, 2009)

those are great photos!


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

your so talented pat :thumbsup: i love your Ateam!


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

There's something really charming about Tink. What a great guy.
As for Abbey and Archie...well, who wouldn't want a ride on a hot day? You need to put a fan and a cool cocktail in the stroller.


----------

